# Нетерпимые, постоянные боли в ПК, правой ноге. Остеофиты



## Анастасия78 (17 Ноя 2021)

Добрый день. С лета начались боли в правой ноге, сейчас, пока бегала по местным специалистам поликлиник, перешла в постоянную фазу.  Сделала МРТ. Попала сейчас на прием к заведующему отделения неврологии местной поликлиники. Сказал, дело "плохое", дал направление к нейрохирургу, очередь месяц только на прием. А от боли хочется вешаться.
От боли сейчас только свечи вольтарен, 100 и 50 чередую. Как только не приму, боль приходит, поэтому постоянно, уже месяц пью.

сейчас заведующий назначил:
ЛФК
аппликатор Кузнецова
Корсет поясничный полужесткий
Дексаметазон 2 мл+лидокаин2%2мл+анальгин50%1мл - 3 дня и на 4й одеть корсет
нейрохирург, дал направление в Боткина, месяц очередь
осмотр через 10 дней

Прошу Вас, посмотрите мои снимки, очень страшно думать об операции, но нужно быть готовой.
Хотела бы понять, куда бежать и двигаться, к операции?
Дайте пожалуйста свою личную оценку моей ситуации 😪

Спасибо!
МРТ снимки


----------



## La murr (17 Ноя 2021)

@Анастасия78, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## vbl15 (17 Ноя 2021)

Если болит с начала лета и не помогает консервативное лечение, то показана операция.


----------



## Анастасия78 (17 Ноя 2021)

@vbl15, спасибо. с августа начало болеть, но терпимо, а вот последний месяц только свечи спасают.
Просто пока консервативного и не было никакого, тогда поделаю уколы (Дексаметазон 2 мл+лидокаин2%2мл+анальгин50%1мл) - 3 дня, на приеме было сказано, что после первого укола должно стать легче, хотя бы на 50%..
но верится с трудом..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Ноя 2021)

Анастасия78 написал(а):


> ...сейчас заведующий назначил: ЛФК


Для острого периода.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> аппликатор Кузнецова


3 раза в день и мазь после этого.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Корсет поясничный полужесткий


Какой? Как?



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Дексаметазон 2 мл+лидокаин2%2мл+анальгин50%1мл - 3 дня и на 4й одеть корсет


Можно и 10, и корсет уже давно пора.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> нейрохирург, дал направление в Боткина, месяц очередь
> осмотр через 10 дней


Вам решать. Тему про показания нашли?



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Прошу Вас, посмотрите мои снимки, очень страшно думать об операции, но нужно быть готовой.


Не страшно, но грыжа есть и справа.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Хотела бы понять, куда бежать и двигаться, к операции?
> Дайте пожалуйста свою личную оценку моей ситуации 😪


Полстраны таких.
Полечиться надо.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Спасибо!
> МРТ снимки


----------



## Анастасия78 (19 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо большое!
- для острого периода, нашла на Вашем сайте.
- а мазь какую в данном случае использовать после аппликаторов?
- корсет Otto bok 50 r50 написали
- "можно и 10", 10 уколов имеете ввиду? а можно каждый день? мне просто озвучили три, да и то каждые 3 дня.
- показания нашла к операции, пока себя не вижу там, и не хочу конечно. Вывод сделала.

Ещё раз, большое человеческое спасибо 🙏


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Ноя 2021)

Анастасия78 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Спасибо большое!
> - для острого периода, нашла на Вашем сайте.


Хорошо.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> - а мазь какую в данном случае использовать после аппликаторов?


Конечно нашу!
Можно самому собрать: НПВП +что-то с Димексидом (у на Тизоль, он более эффективен)+ сосудорасширяющая (у нас Капсикам).



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> - корсет Otto bok 50 r50 написали


Нормально.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> - "можно и 10", 10 уколов имеете ввиду? а можно каждый день? мне просто озвучили три, да и то каждые 3 дня.


Тут как врач сказал, но для информации можно делать и 10 раз подобное.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> - показания нашла к операции, пока себя не вижу там, и не хочу конечно. Вывод сделала.


Правильный?



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Ещё раз, большое человеческое спасибо 🙏


Выздоравливайте.


----------



## Анастасия78 (24 Ноя 2021)

Здравствуйте! Сделала один укол с днксаметозоном, лидокаином и анальгином-не снял боль…хотя доктор сказал, что это очень сильное. Решила обратиться ещё к одному врачу неврологу. Он посоветовал прекратить делать данные уколы, т.к гормоны - не есть хорошо.

Выписал:
Тексаред 2,0 уколы 7 шт
Мидокалм 150 мг-1 таб на ночь
Габапентин 300 мг-1 таб на ночь

И попросил сделать рентген с функциональными пробами
Но, сказал, что если боль не уйдёт, придется идти к нейрохирургу и возможно на операцию

…..сегодня уже 5 дней уколов тексаред, боль, как мне кажется, стала немного меньше, но совсем не ушла. Продолжаю аппликатор Кузнецова и мази.
Сегодня сделала рентген.

Как вы считаете, есть ли повод для беспокойства, можно ли ещё как-то снять эффективно боль?
 Очень не хочется операцию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2021)

Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Сделала один укол с днксаметозоном, лидокаином и анальгином-не снял боль


В больнице колют или капают 10 дней+блокада в Дипроспаном.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> …хотя доктор сказал, что это очень сильное. Решила обратиться ещё к одному врачу неврологу. Он посоветовал прекратить делать данные уколы, т.к гормоны - не есть хорошо.


Так не у него болит. Если такое не помогло, пусть даже и мало 1 раз, то другое точно не поможет.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Выписал:
> Тексаред 2,0 уколы 7 шт
> Мидокалм 150 мг-1 таб на ночь
> Габапентин 300 мг-1 таб на ночь


Стандарт.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> И попросил сделать рентген с функциональными пробами


Показаний нет, но можно.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Но, сказал, что если боль не уйдёт, придется идти к нейрохирургу и возможно на операцию


Вам решать. Но может предварительно хорошо полечиться?



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> …..сегодня уже 5 дней уколов тексаред, боль, как мне кажется, стала немного меньше, но совсем не ушла. Продолжаю аппликатор Кузнецова и мази.


- Что, сынку, *помогли* *тебе* *твои* *ляхи*?



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Сегодня сделала рентген.


Снимки покажите.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Как вы считаете, есть ли повод для беспокойства, можно ли ещё как-то снять эффективно боль?


Капельницы.
Блокада.
Физиотерапия от боли.
Мануальная за здоровых сегментах - чтобы они стали работать.
Корсет на пораженный - чтобы он перестал работать.
Терпение на 3-12 недель.



Анастасия78 написал(а):


> Очень не хочется операцию


----------



## Анастасия78 (24 Ноя 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо 🙏 Корсет заказала, начну завтра. У меня ещё один вопрос остался: крем наносить на поражённые участки или на весь пояснично-крестцовый?


----------



## Виктор-72 (24 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Полстраны таких.


Нет, менее 1%. Остальные - здоровее, сильнее и вообще не знают о чем мы тут говорим.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Полечиться надо.


Точно! Причем основательно. Если нет неврологического дифицита и терпеть можно - консервы. Или сыграть в рулетку. Половине от 1% населения страны везет, Доктор не даст соврать. Уточню, везет approx 47%.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Ноя 2021)

Анастасия78 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, Спасибо 🙏 Корсет заказала, начну завтра. У меня ещё один вопрос остался: крем наносить на поражённые участки или на весь пояснично-крестцовый?


Все нормально. Кстати и 6 позвонка не вижу.



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Нет, менее 1%. Остальные - здоровее, сильнее и вообще не знают о чем мы тут говорим.


Не согласен. 1% это тем, кому не повезло.



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Точно! Причем основательно. Если нет неврологического дифицита и терпеть можно - консервы. Или сыграть в рулетку. Половине от 1% населения страны везет, Доктор не даст соврать. Уточню, везет approx 47%.


Не согласен. Везет 99%.
1% от всех 146000.
Согласно данным разных авторов, более 150 000 человек каждый год уходили на инвалидность в связи с диагнозом «остеохондроз» - в кавычках, чтобы все расписывать.


----------



## Виктор-72 (24 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не согласен. 1% это тем кому не повезло.


+ синдром оперированного позвоночника ~53%



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не согласен. Везет 99%


Из тех, кто смог перетерпеть и не искал быстрого решения



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1% от всех 146000


x10, если быть точным. Статистика - продажная наука, как говорят.
Да кого интересуют эти порядки (кроме участников процесса с той стороны двери), это же математика, а медицины - наука не точная =))



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Согласно данным разных авторов, более 150 000 человек каждый год уходили на инвалидность в связи с диагнозом «остеохондроз»- в кавычках, чтобы все расписывать.


Извините, Фёдор Петрович, не понял о чём Вы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Ноя 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> + синдром оперированного позвоночника ~53%


Это внутри этого 1%.



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Из тех, кто смог перетерпеть и не искал быстрого решения


Это те, кто вообще болел и пошел на работу после болезни.



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> x10, если быть точным. Статистика - продажная наука, как говорят.
> Да кого интересуют эти порядки (кроме участников процесса с той стороны двери), это же математика, а медицины - наука не точная =))


Нас! Болит-то у нас.



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Извините, Фёдор Петрович, не понял о чём Вы.


Что 1% -это и есть те инвалиды, что формируются каждый год.
Кстати, всего инвалидов около 11.000 000.


----------



## Виктор-72 (25 Ноя 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, всего инвалидов около 11.000 000.


=(((


----------

